
Financial Times editor says most news websites will charge within a year - nir
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/jul/16/financial-times-lionel-barber
======
dkarl
Does anyone have a working, non-invasive way to collect small payments per
article that is poised for widespread adoption? If not, I don't see this
happening. Most newspapers don't have the balls to require subscriptions
because they know they're not worth it. I pay for the FT and could see paying
for the NY Times or the Wall Street Journal and _maybe_ my local paper. (The
local paper just out of guilt. Local politics goes in one ear and out the
other. I'm ashamed.)

------
svandoren
This model worked out so well for the print newspapers, it's bound to succeed
on the web. _sage nod_

------
die_sekte
Yeah, even if some of the more popular news websites would start charging for
their content, people would just migrate to other websites (eg. the BBC which
doesn't need to charge).

------
smithjchris
I say most news websites will be gone in exactly one year.

